#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Verificar versão do kernel

## marcusvinct

Olá pessoal, sou novato nesse mundo do Linux e gostaria de saber se tem algum comando para que eu verifique a versão do kernel instalado na minha máquina.

Valeu.

----------


## black_burn

uname -ar

----------

